# Alternator upgrade on Hondas



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Researching the proper upgrade path for a higher output alternator for my 07 Honda FIT. Local mechanic tells me to use a (140amp)Honda Pilot alt from Napa.

I'd preffer this process to suitable and warranty backing before I go and rip apart my engine!

any suggestions?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

That alternator has almost as much displacement as your engine. But where will it "Fit"?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

according the mechanic it will fit in the FIT:blush:


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

No ****?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

thats exactly what I said! We both looked at the location and it seems do-able!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

in the fit




I had to


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm gonna go compare the wifey's Pilot alty to the Civic one very soon now


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

if you aren't being sacastic let me know the results!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> thats exactly what I said! We both looked at the location and it seems do-able!


You might need to beef up the suspension though, maybe some golf cart suspension parts will do?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

To me, it appears the pilot alternator is nearly as large as the civics engine. Under the hood, all the components on the fit are pretty friggin tiny. Makes the civic look huge.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> You might need to beef up the suspension though, maybe some golf cart suspension parts will do?


 MAYBE


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have not seen the alt on a fit, I guess I was guessing it to be about the came size as my Civic hatch. And yes, I will take a gander under the hood of the wifey-mobile, and compare it to my Civic. It would be a good option for a replacement if indeed it fits because it will retain ELD function.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> I have not seen the alt on a fit, I guess I was guessing it to be about the came size as my Civic hatch. And yes, I will take a gander under the hood of the wifey-mobile, and compare it to my Civic. It would be a good option for a replacement if indeed it fits because it will retain ELD function.


Keep the Ricers updated ...please.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Will do, I can't believe I had 2 Hondas sitting in the garage all this time and never even thought to look :blush:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Will do, I can't believe I had 2 Hondas sitting in the garage all this time and never even thought to look :blush:


lol Like being married to a Hoover and never asking for a BJ. <===oo


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chad said:


> I have not seen the alt on a fit, I guess I was guessing it to be about the came size as my Civic hatch. And yes, I will take a gander under the hood of the wifey-mobile, and compare it to my Civic. It would be a good option for a replacement if indeed it fits because it will retain ELD function.


Chad what year is the pilot? and what is the ELD functoin?? I'll go to the dealer tonight and take a closer look for myself!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

My civic is an '04 Si the Pilot is an '06 I believe.

ELD is the ******** Honda uses to throttle back the alternator when high current requirements are not needed, there is a sensor int he under hood fuse box that detects current draw to kick the alternator up via the ECU. Unfortunately the battery charge current and anything attached to the battery are not seen, so if you are cruising around on a nice day not pulling much current in the car as to kick up the alternator but railing the audio you CAN pull the battery down quite a bit due to insufficient charge current.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DIYMA Auto Dupe Feature


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

If you contact your local honda dealer's parts department, they can give you exploded-view drawings of the area for the alternator. Get drawings for both cars & compare them. then go to napa, autozone, oreilly's where ever you prefer & ask them to let you look @ both side by side. measure the mounts, the centerline of the pulley to the centerline of the mount area etc... a visual comparison always helps. look closely @ the wiring connectors as well. I know Subaru, Mazda, & most Mitsubishi's use the same electrical connectors on all their own respective alternators. I've never worked in depth on Hondas so I don't know.

go look @ them & see what's up... take a dig cam for some reference material... 

Rob


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> If you contact your local honda dealer's parts department, they can give you exploded-view drawings of the area for the alternator. Get drawings for both cars & compare them. then go to napa, autozone, oreilly's where ever you prefer & ask them to let you look @ both side by side. measure the mounts, the centerline of the pulley to the centerline of the mount area etc... a visual comparison always helps. look closely @ the wiring connectors as well. I know Subaru, Mazda, & most Mitsubishi's use the same electrical connectors on all their own respective alternators. I've never worked in depth on Hondas so I don't know.
> 
> go look @ them & see what's up... take a dig cam for some reference material...
> 
> Rob


Great suggestions - I'll do just that! Tx


----------



## UNDERGROUND_BUM (Nov 8, 2008)

mechman.com 

he has one and i love it ; )


----------



## UNDERGROUND_BUM (Nov 8, 2008)

mechman.com 

he has one and i love it ; )


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

UNDERGROUND_BUM said:


> mechman.com
> 
> he has one and i love it ; )


Thanks for the info!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chad said:


> My civic is an '04 Si the Pilot is an '06 I believe.
> 
> ELD is the ******** Honda uses to throttle back the alternator when high current requirements are not needed, there is a sensor int he under hood fuse box that detects current draw to kick the alternator up via the ECU. Unfortunately the battery charge current and anything attached to the battery are not seen, so if you are cruising around on a nice day not pulling much current in the car as to kick up the alternator but railing the audio you CAN pull the battery down quite a bit due to insufficient charge current.





TXwrxWagon said:


> If you contact your local honda dealer's parts department, they can give you exploded-view drawings of the area for the alternator. Get drawings for both cars & compare them. then go to napa, autozone, oreilly's where ever you prefer & ask them to let you look @ both side by side. measure the mounts, the centerline of the pulley to the centerline of the mount area etc... a visual comparison always helps. look closely @ the wiring connectors as well. I know Subaru, Mazda, & most Mitsubishi's use the same electrical connectors on all their own respective alternators. I've never worked in depth on Hondas so I don't know.
> 
> go look @ them & see what's up... take a dig cam for some reference material...
> 
> Rob


Ok I went to the dealer got the print outs. They look identical in size - the parts guy said not to judge the photo size they are not to scale!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I would ask the parts guy to bring out two alts and compare them side buy side.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Above: *I would ask the parts guy to bring out two alts and compare them side buy side.*




TXwrxWagon said:


> If you contact your local honda dealer's parts department, they can give you exploded-view drawings of the area for the alternator. Get drawings for both cars & compare them. *then go to napa, autozone, oreilly's where ever you prefer & ask them to let you look @ both side by side. measure the mounts, the centerline of the pulley to the centerline of the mount area etc... a visual comparison always helps. look closely @ the wiring connectors as well. *I know Subaru, Mazda, & most Mitsubishi's use the same electrical connectors on all their own respective alternators. I've never worked in depth on Hondas so I don't know.
> 
> go look @ them & see what's up... take a dig cam for some reference material...
> 
> Rob


Hmmm... pretty much was covered? helps if you read the posts instead of skim them....

Rob


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd have Tspence break it down with visions of sugar plum fairies dancin in his head :inout:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chad said:


> My civic is an '04 Si the Pilot is an '06 I believe.
> 
> ELD is the ******** Honda uses to throttle back the alternator when high current requirements are not needed, there is a sensor int he under hood fuse box that detects current draw to kick the alternator up via the ECU. Unfortunately the battery charge current and anything attached to the battery are not seen, so if you are cruising around on a nice day not pulling much current in the car as to kick up the alternator but railing the audio you CAN pull the battery down quite a bit due to insufficient charge current.


Hey Chad....any luck on the Pilot Alt size difference to your Civic?? My system is still slightly dimming with new 0/1 power and ground upgrades.

Thanks Chad...happy holidays!:elf:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Hey Chad....any luck on the Pilot Alt size difference to your Civic?? My system is still slightly dimming with new 0/1 power and ground upgrades.
> 
> Thanks Chad...happy holidays!:elf:


Not yet, it has been near zero to sub-zero the past couple weeks OR snowing sideways. Unfortunately I can't get both in the garage and have working room


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

This has got me wondering if there is anything in the Honda lineup that will fit my car?



JD


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Hey Chad....any luck on the Pilot Alt size difference to your Civic?? My system is still slightly dimming with new 0/1 power and ground upgrades.
> 
> Thanks Chad...happy holidays!:elf:


Did you say how much power you are running? Kind of battery you have? 

Also "dimming" just means voltage drop, have you measured to see what voltages it dims to? An amp can run on voltage drops with a loss of audible output.

Never mind, I remember your other thread now. Still how is the voltage at the amps when it dims?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chad said:


> Not yet, it has been near zero to sub-zero the past couple weeks OR snowing sideways. Unfortunately I can't get both in the garage and have working room


Dude I know the feeling - I'm up in the Toronto and my driveway is already 5 feet tall!



99IntegraGS said:


> This has got me wondering if there is anything in the Honda lineup that will fit my car?
> 
> 
> 
> JD


what kind of Car????



t3sn4f2 said:


> Did you say how much power you are running? Kind of battery you have?
> 
> Also "dimming" just means voltage drop, have you measured to see what voltages it dims to? An amp can run on voltage drops with a loss of audible output.
> 
> Never mind, I remember your other thread now. Still how is the voltage at the amps when it dims?


Haven't had much time to check it! On the highway with heater at 4 andl lights on I barely notice it! 

For those who don't know I'm running 3 audison LRx amp all at 4ohms, 2.4 for midbass, 4.5 for mids, tweets, and 2.9 for the sub. 1600watts total but I doubt my system will push more then 1000. Kinetic KC1400 Battery and 0/1 (B+&B-)welding wire front to back!

Still haven't done the alt to batt - too damn cold!

Ju


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

99IntegraGS said:


> This has got me wondering if there is anything in the Honda lineup that will fit my car?
> 
> 
> 
> JD





AVIDEDTR said:


> what kind of Car????


A *99IntegraGS* aka a 1999 Acura Integra GS.



JD


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

99IntegraGS said:


> A *99IntegraGS* aka a 1999 Acura Integra GS.
> 
> 
> 
> JD


Delusional old man... that's an Acura


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

chad said:


> Delusional old man... that's an Acura


But it says* HONDA *right on the motor!

:thumbsup:

JD


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

if the alt is keeping up at highway speeds "i barely notice" than there are a couple old hot-rod tricks you can apply...

1.) go to the autoparts store & ask to see a direst replacement alt for your GS. take a dial caliper & measure the diameter ON THE BELT contact area. NOT the outside lip. Also, measure the width of the contact area & count the # of belt ribs.

2.) next, ask to see the "upgraded" version of the alt, if there is one. OR if there is any larger or alternate engines. compare those alternators the same way.

You are looking for the SMALLEST pulley of the same rib count. the smaller the pulley, the faster the alt spins = more output sooner. IE: idle to 2,000rpm

On all the cars I have built the first thing I go looking for is a smaller pulley.

If nothing there, look @ orthodox racing underdrive pullies, CALL THEM ask them if they can do an underdrive kit with an OVERDRIVE alt pulley. its more common than you think. ASP has done this for the Camaros & Mustangs since the early 80s

Rob


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

What do you do to get around the electronically controlled alternator issue??? Do all hondas have this? I have an 06 civic and I'm curious if it can be bypassed..


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

falkenbd said:


> What do you do to get around the electronically controlled alternator issue??? Do all hondas have this? I have an 06 civic and I'm curious if it can be bypassed..


I have an 02' civic with the same type of ELD controlled alt and im also wondering the same thing. On a side note my 2 old civics, a 90' and a 91', both had that same ELD circuit and both had a 130 amp upgraded alternator in them and the lights would still dim because of that stupid circuit!


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Ah.... good point... I'm at a loss on that one... why does Honda "claim" the ELD circuit is necessary? I wasn't aware of such a thing... interesting... something new for me to obsess about solving!.. LOL

I am guessing the ELD is to control spikes/over amperages to the battery. even so... then the overdrive of the alternator shouldn't be an issue, you are just getting more amperage at a lower rpm... shouldn't alarm the ELD, UP TO the thresh-hold of of the ELD.

I would get deep into some of the body-specific Honda/Acura forums & see what they say in the audio sections about that.... can anyone get a copy of the ELD circuit diagram & either post it or PM me when you get a copy & email it too me?

Interesting... very interesting... 

Rob


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the ELD has been discussed here before to some extent.  it's purpose is to throttle back the alternator to save energy/hours on the alternator. problem is that the ELD unit looks at ONLY the current draw of the car and not the charge current of the battery or draw of accessories attached tot he battery.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

well THAT sucks ASS.... yet ANOTHER reason never to buy a honda... :wink:

Time to do some digging around... there HAS to be away around it... does it link with the ECM?

Rob


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh yeah. I've done research even to the point to want to add a second multiplexed ELD for the charge load and accessory load. I'm on emergency power now and doing red cross comms for a bad fire in the middle of an ice-storm. I'll try to get you links to images to the service manual and links soon.

Chad


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

chad said:


> the ELD has been discussed here before to some extent. it's purpose is to throttle back the alternator to save energy/hours on the alternator. problem is that the ELD unit looks at ONLY the current draw of the car and not the charge current of the battery or draw of accessories attached tot he battery.


its probably more for fuel efficiency than anything else. im sure it wil prolong the alt. life as well. the brushes in an alternator last a looong time unless you have an alt that is way too small for your purpose. there is a guy on ebay that rewinds alternators for higher current output. ive bought two from him. one for my 91 civic pushing 135 amps and one for my brothers 90 accord. hes reputable and honest. it only cost like 110 shipped each one. maybe this could serve as an option for you. an alternator from honda cant be cheap.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

mechman's honda alternator is $600... would love to know if there is an OEM drop-in replacement that is cheaper.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a 2000 accord, i am using an Iraggi 200a amputator series(115a idle) I bought it for $400 3 years ago.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> I have a 2000 accord, i am using an Iraggi 200a amputator series(115a idle) I bought it for $400 3 years ago.


I was warned not to buy an Iraggi due to cheap voltage regulators...lets hope I can find a solution soon!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I havent had an issue yet. But if does **** on me, I know a local place that rebuilds them. Only reason I would not buy an iraggi is the lack of communication.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

3 years ago is a good life...from what I've read he's cheapen out on the voltage regulators lately!


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Regulator is KEY on this type of upgrade... they can use B-level windings, even Diodes & rectifiers, but if the regulator is crap, the whole thing will release the genie in no time... 

Rob


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Regulator is KEY on this type of upgrade... they can use B-level windings, even Diodes & rectifiers, but if the regulator is crap, the whole thing will release the genie in no time...
> 
> Rob


And all this time I've been calling it the magic smoke or factory installed smoke 

"Release the Genie" has been added to the vocabulary


----------

